# GoGoGrandparent and Lyft



## KeepWorking (Jun 12, 2017)

How many of you have received a GoGoGrandparent ride request through Lyft?
This is no different than Uber Assist, except I was given a choice whether I wanted to enroll in Uber Assist or not. In this case Lyft gave me the ride and I only thought it was a funny user name. I had no idea it was part of an affordable senior transportation program.
Did anyone receive any kind of notification that we would automatically be enrolled in this new affordable senior transportation program?
If you consider we have no training on how to deal with the elderly how is this not a huge liability?
I guess my acceptance rate will be taking a hit if I decline these rides.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I have received about 4 GGG requests through Lyft. I thought I would give them a chance and see if anyone tips.

After 4 rides...._and my average percentage of regular Lyft pax that tip is about 33%._...I received *NO TIPS *from these riders or GGG. 

Therefore, I will NOT be accepting them anymore. The rides are usually short....and extra work....so I will be ignoring them from now on.

Too bad though....I do enjoy the GGG pax. But I am not running a charity here. 

_GGG needs to charge a slightly higher per minute rate and allocate a portion to the driver as gratuity. THEN, I might consider accepting their pax again. _


----------



## emmhope (Jul 10, 2017)

It’s a concierge service for older folks who don’t know or aren’t interested in using modern apps, they have priced by on their website , I think this service should only use Uber select .


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Just do one pickup and give them a 1 star rating with the following comment: 

Please stop using Lyft drivers as specialized medical transport. We are not properly trained or equipped. It is irresponsible on your part to do what you are doing.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

I love these third party no tip ones


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Don’t accept those . We are not trained and equipped to transport medically ill or elderly patients.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

KeepWorking said:


> How many of you have received a GoGoGrandparent ride request through Lyft?
> This is no different than Uber Assist, except I was given a choice whether I wanted to enroll in Uber Assist or not. In this case Lyft gave me the ride and I only thought it was a funny user name. I had no idea it was part of an affordable senior transportation program.
> Did anyone receive any kind of notification that we would automatically be enrolled in this new affordable senior transportation program?
> If you consider we have no training on how to deal with the elderly how is this not a huge liability?
> I guess my acceptance rate will be taking a hit if I decline these rides.


12 minutes pickup, 3 mile ride, 10 minutes getting out of your car, no tips ever.

Simple rule for Lyft, if it isn't a readable actual name, it's a no.

Go go is the same as others I've got, "heavenly body" "money funk" and the email addresses.

GogoGrandparent is a worse idea than Taco Mode. At least Taco Mode lost money, not lives,


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Last night in Laverne, for me.

How about those VIPs? I get a lot of those from Lyft.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

PickEmUp said:


> Just do one pickup and give them a 1 star rating with the following comment:
> 
> Please stop using Lyft drivers as specialized medical transport. We are not properly trained or equipped. It is irresponsible on your part to do what you are doing.


Just a heads up. If you want to make sure that GGG gets the message.....you must TEXT it via the APP _*BEFORE you end the ride*_. 
The box underneath where we rate the pax is for comments TO LYFT....._NOT_ to the PAX!

(Read the FINE print under the box)


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Big Wig !!! said:


> Last night in Laverne, for me.
> 
> How about those VIPs? I get a lot of those from Lyft.


Umm, you were supposed to drive Laverne to the doctor not...

Nvm


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

senorCRV said:


> Umm, you were supposed to drive Laverne to the doctor not...
> 
> Nvm


Picked up at Stater Bros. Less than a mile trip, no tip.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Just a heads up. If you want to make sure that GGG gets the message.....you must TEXT it via the APP _*BEFORE you end the ride*_.
> The box underneath where we rate the pax is for comments TO LYFT....._NOT_ to the PAX!
> 
> (Read the FINE print under the box)


 I think the number is automated and only for outgoing messages from GGG. I have tried to message them in the past about pax location issues with no response.

The message is getting out and that is probably why Gogo grandparent is no longer partnered with Uber. https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/bmexq3/gogograndparent-startup-seniors-uber-drivers-


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Every time I get one of these I immediately get a text from GoGo saying that if I don't want the ride to say so and they will cancel. Problem solved.

Note: this is not a Lyft program. It's some company that chose to use Lyft.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

I got one of those from Lyft about a month ago. I thought someone at a nursing home set up some old man's lyft rider account and gave him "super duper go go grandparent" moniker. They kept texting me, I didn't check the txts until I got to this guy's destination, which was a grocery store. He was in his late 60s, Vietnam vet, and had a back issue which caused him to bend forward almost 90 degrees. I loaded his groceries and helped him into the car. Unloaded his groceries and brought them into the nursing home and helped him out of the car and gave him his walker. The women at the nursing home seemed indifferent, and one even seemed annoyed. I didn't understand their issue since I was doing their job for them. Almost an hour of work for a 5 miles ride and no tip. I didn't know that this was some lyft program.

I don't mind helping seniors, but there are medical vans that get paid by medicare they can use, and yes, some do grocery runs. My mom was a dispatcher for one. And if they don't, call Peapod. I'm not properly trained to deal with people with disabilities.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Every time I get one of these I immediately get a text from GoGo saying that if I don't want the ride to say so and they will cancel. Problem solved.
> 
> Note: this is not a Lyft program. It's some company that chose to use Lyft.


Do you wait five minutes to respond to the message to get your cancellation fee?


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

I did one GGG ride... Got a text before the ride saying they'd need assistance, and offered to cancel If I couldn't. Senior couple. Man gave me a $5 cash tip.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

GGG is a private company who charges a premium on top of Lyft's fare for their service. Most of their customers are elderly people who don't have smart phones.

I haven't had any GGG on Lyft, but I had a number of them with Uber. All of the rides I've had were either going from Dr to Dr, or from Dr to home. I think I got one tip, but usually not. The rides were typically short and took a bit more time, but I didn't mind them. They were just a few minutes out of my day, and I enjoyed them. Never had a single problem with any of the riders.

_*However*_ -- I'm an EMT, so I'm able to talk to them briefly and determine whether they are ok to transport or not. And I know what to do if they have an unexpected emergency. I have not felt uncomfortable driving any of them, and never turned down a GGG ride.

If you don't have a medical background, *I would not recommend taking these trips*. It's just extra work and liability for a driver, and if someone had a real emergency I doubt seriously if that would be covered under Lyft's insurance if they sued you for something you did or didn't do. A problematic incident doesn't have to be anything horrible with elderly people -- a simple fall exiting your vehicle could be very bad for them...and you.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

JimKE said:


> GGG is a private company who charges a premium on top of Lyft's fare for their service. Most of their customers are elderly people who don't have smart phones.
> 
> I haven't had any GGG on Lyft, but I had a number of them with Uber. All of the rides I've had were either going from Dr to Dr, or from Dr to home. I think I got one tip, but usually not. The rides were typically short and took a bit more time, but I didn't mind them. They were just a few minutes out of my day, and I enjoyed them. Never had a single problem with any of the riders.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your input! I never thought of it that way. Btw, my spouse works at a senior living facility and from I understand if a senior falls there, it's a "kinda" serious issue there for the staff. Because usually if they break their hip they die within a week or two for some reason.
They die there all the time - the facility is pretty much designed to finish your life there but broken hip is pretty much a death sentence.


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

I had a GGG ride a few months back. I also thought it was some type of catchy name. I didn't get a text as a heads up. My PAX was an old "drunk" being released from lockup after a night in a cell. He had an oxygen device which I helped him with. It wasn't a big deal for me. He told me about having to pay extra fees to use GGG, but it was a while later that I understood what the deal was. He was a wealthy person who went to a high end neighborhood. No tip, but I don't expect tips normally.

I would say I have no problem in helping elderly or folks who need a little help. It is an a occasional situation that makes my day a little more interesting. I don't consider it an inconvenience or something that I need to avoid.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Thank you for your input! I never thought of it that way. Btw, my spouse works at a senior living facility and from I understand if a senior falls there, it's a "kinda" serious issue there for the staff. Because usually if they break their hip they die within a week or two for some reason.
> They die there all the time - the facility is pretty much designed to finish your life there but broken hip is pretty much a death sentence.


It depends. A lot of elderly people are in better medical condition that you and I. However, lots of them have layer after layer of underlying medical conditions that make any shock to the system very dangerous.

I had an elderly patient one time who fell out of his wheelchair and had a 3" cut on his forehead that needed stitches. No big deal, but his medical history was "all of the above" -- cancer, heart problems, high blood pressure, diabetic (glucose was in the 240's - normal is 60-100), COPD, etc, etc, etc. We were in a remote location, so I called Air Rescue and flew him to the hospital. He died about 3 days later from pneumonia. Sometimes it just doesn't take much -- many of those patients are very fragile.


----------



## Weswes (Feb 20, 2017)

Got my 1st one this Saturday with text to cancel if I can't do it or if I don't speak English.The lady uses a Walker.Her and hubby were going to an outside Mini Xmas concert.Very wonderful couple..Didn't know about GGG before Saturday


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

My first GGG ride was a woman who dropped her car off at a body shop and didn't have a smartphone. No disabilities at all.

She lives in a house 2 doors from where I lived with my family in 1989, and remembered us. Very cool ride!


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

GGG passengers have never given me a problem. I like the elderly and helping someone who needs a little assistance is a good karma act.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

I posted about this garbage company here before. Not sure how good the search feature is...

Anyway, at the time, their website stated "most passengers do not" tip. That pissed me off. You tip your taxi driver; you tip us. 

I called the company and asked to be removed from future requests. They suggested I "just cancel" when I get a request. Clearly, they are unaware that cancelling is a big negative for drivers and can lead to removal from the platform.

Also, you will notice that if you text them, you will get no response. 
Overall best to be avoided. I don't mind the elderly (I rather enjoy their wit and knowledge), but several pick-ups have been from seriously immobile persons with wheelchairs festooned with plastic shopping bags, stuffed animals and medical equipment.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Talcire said:


> I posted about this garbage company here before. Not sure how good the search feature is...
> 
> Anyway, at the time, their website stated "most passengers do not" tip. That pissed me off. You tip your taxi driver; you tip us.
> 
> ...


Yes....I just found out that they will not reply to text messages.....AND you cannot call them. Once you accept, you can ONLY call the pax they are sending you to pick up. Extremely irritating.

I also really enjoy the pax....but my last one was probably the most labor intensive. I did get a $5 tip out of it....but I get $5 just for dropping off at the airport too! 

I could feel the irritation with GGG seeping over onto the nice elderly pax.....and I don't want that. Unless and until GGG adds a good percentage up front as a tip.....no more for me!


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> I have received about 4 GGG requests through Lyft. I thought I would give them a chance and see if anyone tips.
> 
> After 4 rides...._and my average percentage of regular Lyft pax that tip is about 33%._...I received *NO TIPS *from these riders or GGG.
> 
> ...


If you don't get a cash tip from the passenger, you won't get it through the app. The passengers don't request it. It's requested by bitter filipino nurses.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Normaly i ignore these ride requests because i dont like risk. Today i did one. No disability and she tipped 5 bucks cash for a 10 minute ride. Having a tip jar helps. Old people almost always tip.



Leo1983 said:


> If you don't get a cash tip from the passenger, you won't get it through the app. The passengers don't request it. It's requested by bitter filipino nurses.


Perhaps in some cases, but the gist of the service is offering ridesharing to seniors who do not possess smartphones (imagine!). They use their landlines to request a ride from this company. Has nothing to do with disability.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> I have received about 4 GGG requests through Lyft. I thought I would give them a chance and see if anyone tips.
> 
> After 4 rides...._and my average percentage of regular Lyft pax that tip is about 33%._...I received *NO TIPS *from these riders or GGG.
> 
> ...


There's a story about how one driver got a call after accepting saying that the pax is senile and will try to tip/pay cash for the ride and to insist not to take the money. So I'm sure that ggg tells the customer that tipping isn't needed


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't see how the pax could tip at all via the tip system, since they don't have an app to put a tip in, so if you take these rides, I wouldn't expect any sort of tip (unless given cash by the pax directly)


----------



## Rhodehawk (Nov 28, 2017)

I have had 3 GGG, first was a guy and as I was pulling up to his house he jumped off a stone wall in his yard with a a backpack slung over his shoulder, when he got in he explained he used the service because he didn't own a smart phone but qualified for it because he was 60...but obviously in good shape, he worked at UPS loading trucks!

The second was an elderly woman who actually lives near me, it was a multi stop ending at her husbands nursing home, no tip but a good ride and I felt good about getting her out to run her errands and get to her husband. The third one was about a week later and was the same lady going to see her husband again!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

unPat said:


> Don't accept those . We are not trained and equipped to transport medically ill or elderly patients.


I'm not mentally equipped to handle any Lyft passenger. I'm booting them out of my car left and right. I just pull over, tell them to exit to the right - otherwise LAPD will remove them. They comply. So sick of this *hit.


----------

